# Encontrar la próxima celda vacía



## kunaky (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola,

Estoy elaborando una base de datos en excel 2003 con los nombres y datos de personas (nombre, apellido,edad,etc). Para hacer mi labor más sencilla diseñé un formulario para diligenciarlo y que por medio de una macro se alimentara la base de datos, el problema es que no sé cuál es el comando (ni cómo usarlo ) para que la macro encuentre la próxima celda vacía y a partir de allí empiece a colocar los datos de cada persona.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 17, 2009)

Bueno, primamente permítame asegurar que tenemos un uso común de términos.  ¿Cuándo usted dice «diseñé un formulario para diligenciarlo», habla de un UserForm? ¿O un DataForm?  ¿O una hoja normal que usted ha formateado para parecer como un “formulario”?<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## kunaky (Feb 18, 2009)

Estimado Greg, estoy hablando de un UserFrom. En él tengo Labels,ComboBoxes, etc.

Gracias.


----------



## galileogali (Feb 21, 2009)

Primero  tienes que definir en tu Base cual es el Campo Indice o de existencia Inexcusable, generalemente, algun codigo, el DNI, el Nombre y apellido, o bien una sucesion simple de Enteros
Una vez esto, tener claro la columna de ese campo: gralte. la primera.

en este caso pienso que es "A", entonces
En tus decalaraciones



```
Dim UltFilVacia as Long
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
y esto cuando convenga

UltFilVacia = Sheets("BaseDatos").Cells(Rows.Count,"A").End(xlUp).Offset(1,0).Row

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
al momento de cargar los datos:
With Sheets("Basedatos")
.Cells(UltFilaVacia,"A") = .........................
.Cells(UltFilaVacia,"B") = .........................
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
.Cells(UltFilaVacia,"X") = .........................
End With
```


----------

